# Silver on Goku's Face/Chin/Gills????



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay I am staying calm here... Goku has some kind of weird silver glaze (its VERY SHINY) all around his chin, in front of his gills (basically his jaw) and around his tiny gills on front.

I am fabricating a picture ASAP but its SO hard to get a close up on a cell phone. Even with my crappy point and shoot it just can't get in close enough to get a picture of him =( maybe a video, but I don't want to host it on youtube just to show it off.


You can actually see a little bit of it on the picture of goku I last took... its just reallly shiny today =/


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

API Ammonia Test Kit: .25 (Water Change Tonight???????)
API Ph Test Kit: 7.6 (Good? Bad?)

How often should I be testing?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Pics! Finally... He keeps swimming back and forth in the same spot on the front of the glass (where the filter is pointing). I don't know if this is the same as his normal zigzagging up and down, or if something is wrong.... =(



I can't get to a Petstore til tomorrow around noon... I just did a 50% change yesterday.. I cant imagine what his ammonia levels were at before the change D=


*IS IT FUNGUS????????? His betta flakes?????*


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

mine and my sisters red bettas chins turned silver too. I assumed it was from stress as I hadn't read anything previous about it being disease related. <=[ I really hope it's not serious.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I googled "Betta Fungus" and got alot of pics just like this. I am going to get some treatment tomorrow =(


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope this isn't a side effect of the plant food I added...... Its API Leaf Zone


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I really don't see anything wrong with his face...maybe it's just the natural coloring? Then again it's hard to tell from those pictures. Hopefully it's nothing serious, I wouldn't panic too bad.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah its just he's never had that white around his gills/beard. Would it hurt to get some fungus stuff just to be sure? I don't wanna fix what isn't broken and make him sick.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

OHMYGOD I KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT
HERE








Is that what you meant? 
EDIT
(sorry the picture is so large. I was in a rush to reply)


----------



## ParisRose (Apr 25, 2010)

LL-My betta has that too. I think it's just natural coloring. Or now that I've read this I _hope_ it's natural coloring.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Its more silvery and takes up most of his underside of his head... he acts normal though >___<


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Phoxly said:


> Its more silvery and takes up most of his underside of his head... he acts normal though >___<


Yeah mine's more silvery too. That's a really crappy shot from weeks ago. I lifted it from a thread I made where I had the same question. I never got an answer to it.
I hope this is normal too.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah it's probably just coloring on his face, I've seen a ton of bettas with that kind of coloration. Bettas change colors a lot, especially if yours is a marble so he could possibly develop different coloration randomly. Normally it isn't good to medicate your betta if you don't know if there is something wrong with him. Fungus usually will be fuzzy looking or whitish growth types, but then again I've never personally dealt with it so I don't know from personal experience


----------

